# 10G D.I.Y materials?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know if this post belongs here, so if it doesn't, please move it to its right place. Don't know if it belongs in the DIY section, since this isn't advice on how to do it.
Well I am planning on fully aquascaping my 10g to highlight, since it was a low lighted tank, with crypts.
I am gonna use the AH Supply for the 36w DIY lighting, but where do I get a cheap fixture to house it in? Does Homedepot have those white metal T12 light fixtures? The ones people build or hang in their garages when doing late night things. Will one of those work? I really hate to build a custom one with wood, since I'm not a builder. Thanks for the help.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

*AH Enclosure*

Why not use one of AH supplies finished enclosures???

Bill


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The AH Supply kit should fit right inside the housing of the single tube strip light that comes with a 10 gallon. Kim at AH is very helpful about ansering questions and helping you figure out what you need for your application. Email him or give them a call.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I totally forgot abot this thread.LOL. Well, instead of wasting any more money, I just went and attached it on to a 2x4, even way cheaper. I'll post a pic later. Thanks


----------

